# Jonsered Saw Help



## TLC0724 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello

I am a new member, obviously and found your site through Lawn Cafe. I belong to Lawn Cafe and Lawn Times. There are a few members on here that are also there. I am in commercial cutting and starting to get into Arbor work. I know Jonsered makes the best, been there done that. I run Shindaiwa handhelds, but know who makes the saws.

Here is my question, what should I be looking at? I was looking at the CS 2156 c and CS 2159 C. What is the difference between the two besides CCs? I'd like to get the best saw for my money and one that lasts longest. I know Husqvarna owns Jonsered, both make the best saw. My Shindaiwa dealer sells the Jonsereds, very convenient. I'm going to go over there tomorrow in the morning and check out some saws. 

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## TLC0724 (Nov 3, 2007)

bump.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## cantcutter (Nov 3, 2007)

Nothing wrong with shindaiwa... I run a Jonsered 2050 turbo and its a great saw, but so are others. For the most bang for the buck I have heard that Dolmar puts out some really good well balanced saws. If you don't have a dealer in your area go to home dopot and rent a makita DCS and run it for a day....its a dolmar turned blue. they can be had as three year old saws from homedepot for 200.00 and for another 200 you can put a bigger top end on them and have a 70cc saw.

For the least bang for the buck buy stihl


----------



## TLC0724 (Nov 4, 2007)

cantcutter said:


> For the least bang for the buck buy stihl



Seems we are on the same brain wave on that one!       


But I know Shindaiwa is good, but it won't cut as fast as a Jonsered or Husqvarna. It gets the job done, well but slower.

I've heard about Dolmar being good, but there isn't a dealer around. I really like the feel of the Jonsereds and wanted to get one for my business. It seem the 2056 is a better saw, IDK but the way I read things. 

Anyways, thanks for your help.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Nov 4, 2007)

I have a 2156cs which I really like, but I'm not sure it is worth the extra $$. It is a very high RPM saw and you have to keep it there to get all the power out of it. If you start to lug it she'll stick real fast. I start it running skip chain on mine and now she'll keep screaming. I've never run a 2159 so I can't say on that one. These saw are the same as husky 357 & 359. I paid the same for my 2156 as I did my Dolmar 7300, I know I got a lot more saw for the $ with the 7300. IMOopcorn:


----------



## cantcutter (Nov 5, 2007)

Check out dolmars website, they have a dealer locator. I just did a couple of quick searches not knowing where you are, but there are two dealers in Steele and one in Marysville.. Probably several other around the state as well. They don't advertise much, but they are out there. Your pretty lucky to have a Jonsered dealer....not many of those around either for some reason.


----------



## TLC0724 (Nov 5, 2007)

Yah, it doesn't seem to be many Jonsereds around. I've always heard the old Jonsereds are the best saws ever and I think the new ones should be just as good. 

Hmm, did the dealer search and tri county in grove (10 miles) has Dolmar. Didn't know that, should give them a try, but I really like the Jonsereds. My dealer has been real good to me and he'll bend over backwards for me. If I need anything worked on, I'm right up at the front of the "line." He'll fix their on the spot if possible. But he has some "older" saws, maybe a 05 06 model year and get some extra discount off of my commercial discount.

It seems that the 2159 is the better saw for me, the 2156 as you say is a high RPM saw, I don't always run it wide open, usually stick around 75% - 80% throttle unless I'm cutting some serious stuff. If it is a small limb, that % applies. But otherwise WIDE OPEN! 

THANKS!


----------



## hornett22 (Nov 6, 2007)

*if your dealer is that good.............*

i'd stick with him.especially if he has the product you like.sounds like a no brainer.

get the 2171(372 husky).i have a 357 husky and it never sticks.

stihl does make the best pole saw,top handle saw,and they make the best saw chain.


----------



## TLC0724 (Nov 6, 2007)

Hmmm, I think that saw is a wee bit big for me! A little bit of overkill imho. I really like the Oregon Chain, I think Oregon has the best stuff. But that is a personal opinion. Jonsereds topping saw is the same weight as the Stihl but has a little bit more power, plus it is a Jonsered. It is amazing to compare inner components.


----------



## hornett22 (Nov 8, 2007)

*if you think oregon chain is good............*

you have never used Stihl chain.


----------



## TLC0724 (Nov 8, 2007)

I have used the Stihl chain. I couldn't tell much difference except it got duller cutting black jack compared to the other saw that was running Oregon chain. Both got dull faster than regular wood, but I was able to cut longer on the Oregon.

That would be surprising, Stihl makes ONE good thing!


----------



## hornett22 (Nov 9, 2007)

*i'm not sure what Jonsered puts on paper for their top handle.........*

but i'd have to see it to believe it has more power than an ms200.i think stihl under quoted their specs for EPA reasons.i haven't seen anything stock that touches it.

oregon chain seems fine from the factory but once it's been sharpened seems to dull quickly.i have not tried their new chains.maybe they have improved.a lot of old chains still in stock around here so i'm not rushing out to buy any.

i am as die hard a husky guy as it gets but stihl does make some better products as far as top handle saws go.i think their home owner stuff is a little better too.


----------



## TLC0724 (Nov 9, 2007)

STIHL 

DISPLACEMENT - 35.2 cc (2.15 cu. in.)

ENGINE POWER - 1.6 kW (2.1 bhp)

WEIGHT (powerhead only) - 3.5 kg (7.7 lbs.)

FUEL CAPACITY- 370 cc (12.5 oz.)

CHAIN OIL CAPACITY - 240 cc (8.1 oz.)

OILOMATIC® CHAIN - 3/8" PMC3

RECOMMENDED RANGE
OF GUIDE BAR LENGTHS - 30 to 40 cm (12" to 16")

Jonsered

Cylinder displacement 2.4 cu.inch / 39.0 cm³
Power 2.3 hp / 1.7 kW
Fuel tank volume 0.72 US pint / 0.34l
Oil tank volume 0.32 US pint / 0.15l
Oil pump type Adjustable flow
Power to weight ratio 0.43 kW/kg
Chain pitch 3/8"
Recommended bar length 12-14" / 30-36 cm
Sound level 100 dB(A)
Noise emissions, LWA 112 dB(A)
Vibrations, front/rear handle 2.8 m/s² / 3.1 m/s²
Weight excl. cutting equipment 7.7 lbs / 3.5 kg

So the Jonsered is .2hp stronger, which is a little number but comes up to be almost a 9% difference in power. This is all at the same weight don't forget (7.7lbs no bar). But Jonsered is starting to put Strato Charged engines on their units(thanks to the newly acquired REDMAX KOMATSU CORP.). So that will help on some of their units. The Stihls aren't really that great anymore. They are really using cheap components when compared with others. 

They had a piston and connecting rod out of Jonsered and a Stihl and the the Jonsered was much heavier and built a LOT better.


----------



## hornett22 (Nov 10, 2007)

*like i said,i don't care what it says on paper.*

the jonsered ain't gonna run with an ms200.not stock.


----------



## cantcutter (Nov 10, 2007)

hornett22 said:


> the jonsered ain't gonna run with an ms200.not stock.



Its your money...spend it on whatever overpriced junk you want to:bang:


----------



## hornett22 (Nov 10, 2007)

*i will.*

Jonsered dealers are not easy to get to here.

and the ms200 is an awesome saw.as much as i hate to admit it.


----------



## EngineerDude (Nov 10, 2007)

If you go with the Jonny 2159, seriously consider an aftermarket non-catalytic muffler from Baileys. Was $36 when I got mine. Made a big difference. No hard data to back this statement up, but I believe intuitively that in addition to the perceived boost in power, the apparent cooler running will probably extend the life of the saw.


----------



## TLC0724 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hmmmm.....thought to consider. Very good point, thank you for that. I really don't like the whole catalytic converter, it DOES rob power, economy, etc... But I'll look into that. But to me it makes sense on making the saw last longer. Thanks everyone. Still haven't decided though.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 15, 2007)

TLC0724 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am a new member, obviously and found your site through Lawn Cafe. I belong to Lawn Cafe and Lawn Times. There are a few members on here that are also there. I am in commercial cutting and starting to get into Arbor work. I know Jonsered makes the best, been there done that. I run Shindaiwa handhelds, but know who makes the saws.
> 
> ...



The 2156 is the much better saw, but make sure that you get a non "C" (cat)muffler for the saw - in the US you may have to go to a Husky dealer (or Baileys) to get one.....

The best option in that class is to get the Stihl MS361 - better than both, and lighter, despite what the specs sheets says - and more power, and an inboard clutch etc....


----------



## TLC0724 (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for the response but you'll never see a Stihl in my collection. But I know the Catalytic muffler isn't that good. That is what is nice about my dealer, he has a few older saws(04,05, and maybe 06) so YEAH!


----------



## Woodie (Nov 15, 2007)

I've never run a 2156, but I owned a 2159 for about six months. I'd still have it, but traded it in for a 2171...I needed a little more power. I loved the 2159 though, and you will too.

By the way, you'll get more responses if you post this (or ask the mods to move it) to the Chainsaw forum on this board.

You'll get more responses than you even wanted...and lots more Stihlheads too. (SawTroll you Philistine!!)


----------



## TLC0724 (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for the idea, I put it in here because of the whole Stihl thing. I know how it is on Lawn Cafe when you want to only know about certain products and not others. Thanks.


----------

